# As an ethnic you will never mog white boys



## TeenAscender (Mar 30, 2022)

It doesn’t matter if you are 6’3, or deezed and shredded, or dark triad, or higher status, or higher PSL then a white boy

The pretty boy blonde blue eyed hunter eyes forward grown white boy phenotype will always naturally mog, and there’s nothing you can do about it bitch.

It never began

Look like @ArvidGustavsson or rope


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Mar 30, 2022)

Water


----------



## Korea (Mar 30, 2022)

Cap.


----------



## Deleted member 15569 (Mar 30, 2022)

Korea said:


> Cap.


are mirror selfies a good way to measure ratios? (ES and midface)


----------



## Korea (Mar 30, 2022)

DogPilledAsFuck said:


> are mirror selfies a good way to measure ratios? (ES and midface)


Yea, that will b fine.


----------



## eyebagcel (Mar 30, 2022)

it’s cuz of the status of being white, the idea of white privilidge, and being labeled as colonizers. non-whites need to stop pushing the narrative for the last 2


----------



## TeenAscender (Mar 30, 2022)

Can you guys drop your thoughts below on how a non white guy can mog a white guy?


----------



## TeenAscender (Mar 30, 2022)

Korea said:


> Cap.


I don’t mean any white guy, I mean blond hunter eyed pretty boy white guys like Leonardo Dicaprio

Sure Salludon mogs DiCaprio by over a full PSL point and height mogs by 2 inches, but in terms of appeal DiCaprio mogs to oblivion just because he’s white 

How can an ethnic chad be enough to mog a Nordic pretty boy like DiCaprio @Korea ?


----------



## Korea (Mar 30, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> I don’t mean any white guy, I mean blond hunter eyed pretty boy white guys like Leonardo Dicaprio
> 
> Sure Salludon mogs DiCaprio by over a full PSL point and height mogs by 2 inches, but in terms of appeal DiCaprio mogs to oblivion just because he’s white
> 
> How can an ethnic chad be enough to mog a Nordic pretty boy like DiCaprio @Korea ?


6.25 PSL+ it doesn't matter if you're dark as sin. You're now mogging 99.99% of the human race.

A 6.25 PSL+ ethnic is so rare, that his appeal would likely be high than a white 6 PSL.

Just my take.


----------



## the BULL (Mar 30, 2022)

what about someone like jason momoa?? if nordic race is so superior why media continues to push darker chads too


----------



## fjor2096 (Mar 31, 2022)

Korea said:


> 6.25 PSL+ it doesn't matter if you're dark as sin. You're now mogging 99.99% of the human race.
> 
> A 6.25 PSL+ ethnic is so rare, that his appeal would likely be high than a white 6 PSL.
> 
> Just my take.


Not to mention at that point you have exotic halo.


----------



## Deleted member 18032 (Mar 31, 2022)

Then why did Zayn become the most popular among guys that are very GL even by white standards btw (at least in their prime)


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Mar 31, 2022)

bittercurry said:


> Then why did Zayn become the most popular among guys that are very GL even by white standards btw (at least in their prime)


Because he's half white and passes as white. And he was only popular among little girls


----------



## Deleted member 18032 (Mar 31, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> Because he's half white and passes as white. And he was only popular among little girls


How does this pass as white? He clearly looks arab/ pakistani even in the same settings as them.


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Mar 31, 2022)

bittercurry said:


> How does this pass as white? He clearly looks arab/ pakistani even in the same settings as them.



Dude he's half white. he looks white but with dark hair and features.

stop coping you fucking curry scum


----------



## rightfulcel (Mar 31, 2022)

Its true, but most people aren't moggers so Tyrone will cuck us


----------



## germanlooks (Mar 31, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> Can you guys drop your thoughts below on how a non white guy can mog a white guy?


Depends on how hard the ethnic mogs the white guy in PSL, height etc.
And also depends on what type of ethnic.

But generally it’s definitely possible.


----------



## Deleted member 18086 (Mar 31, 2022)

if i was white, my oentis would love me


----------



## xefo (Mar 31, 2022)

fjor2096 said:


> Not to mention at that point you have exotic halo.


doesn't exist


Korea said:


> 6.25 PSL+ it doesn't matter if you're dark as sin. You're now mogging 99.99% of the human race.
> 
> A 6.25 PSL+ ethnic is so rare, that his appeal would likely be high than a white 6 PSL.
> 
> Just my take.


rarity doesn't influence appeal


very true OP, put an ethnic into a room full of norwegians or icelandics and even the best looking ethnic is getting mogged


----------



## Entschuldigung (Mar 31, 2022)

If I was white and tall life would be so easy


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Mar 31, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> I don’t mean any white guy, I mean blond hunter eyed pretty boy white guys like Leonardo Dicaprio
> 
> Sure Salludon mogs DiCaprio by over a full PSL point and height mogs by 2 inches, but in terms of appeal DiCaprio mogs to oblivion just because he’s white
> 
> How can an ethnic chad be enough to mog a Nordic pretty boy like DiCaprio @Korea ?


Didn't some Pakistani actor appealmog some Nordic Norwegian chad @Preston do u remember that thread


----------



## Korea (Mar 31, 2022)

xefo said:


> rarity doesn't influence appeal


That is literally the definition of rarity dumbass.


xefo said:


> very true OP, put an ethnic into a room full of norwegians or icelandics and even the best looking ethnic is getting mogged


So you're saying a 6.25 ethnic is being mogged by a 5 PSL icelandic?

Leave your basement.


----------



## Manchild (Mar 31, 2022)

Women do not like blonde hair


----------



## xefo (Mar 31, 2022)

Korea said:


> That is literally the definition of rarity dumbass.
> 
> So you're saying a 6.25 ethnic is being mogged by a 5 PSL icelandic?
> 
> Leave your basement.


we're using rarity as a metric of statistical frequency here, just because an ethnic is good looking doesn't mean he's mogging an equally (even less good looking) white tbh.

implying 6.25 psl ethnics exist and that there is any room full of nordics/icelandics where 5psl is the highest rating


----------



## fjor2096 (Mar 31, 2022)

xefo said:


> doesn't exist


cope, white women love ethnic chads


----------



## xefo (Mar 31, 2022)

fjor2096 said:


> cope, white women love chads


----------



## Korea (Mar 31, 2022)

xefo said:


> we're using rarity as a metric of statistical frequency here, just because an ethnic is good looking doesn't mean he's mogging an equally (even less good looking) white tbh.


That is not what I said. @fjor2096 said that.


xefo said:


> implying 6.25 psl ethnics exist


Yes, they do obviously.


xefo said:


> and that there is any room full of nordics/icelandics where 5psl is the highest rating


This can definetly exists lmao. There are more white incels than black.


----------



## gamma (Mar 31, 2022)

Korea said:


> There are more white incels than black.


Source of this?


----------



## xefo (Mar 31, 2022)

Korea said:


> This can definetly exists lmao. There are more white incels than black.


this is completely irrelevant and when I'm talking about white people, I'm not talking about the 'white' people in the US or the 'white' people on this forum

I'm talking about this:


----------



## Korea (Mar 31, 2022)

gamma said:


> Source of this?


This forum survey brooo .

And also, pretty much all blackpill or incel YT channels are white or curry.

There's only that one black HTN blackpill YT channel I know.


----------



## BearBoy (Mar 31, 2022)

Cope hot slavic ukrainian, polish bitches love vaynakh 

@SMESH


----------



## Korea (Mar 31, 2022)

xefo said:


> this is completely irrelevant and when I'm talking about white people, I'm not talking about the 'white' people in the US or the 'white' people on this forum
> 
> I'm talking about this:
> View attachment 1615329


Same difference.


----------



## xefo (Mar 31, 2022)

Korea said:


> This forum survey brooo .
> 
> And also, pretty much all blackpill or incel YT channels are white or curry.
> 
> There's only that one black HTN blackpill YT channel I know.


you be the kind of nigga that doesn't understand convex combinations


----------



## Korea (Mar 31, 2022)

xefo said:


> you be the kind of nigga that doesn't understand convex combinations of variables


Actually No.


----------



## gamma (Mar 31, 2022)

Korea said:


> This forum survey brooo .
> 
> And also, pretty much all blackpill or incel YT channels are white or curry.
> 
> There's only that one black HTN blackpill YT channel I know.


There are more incels on Reddit than here, not a good argument


----------



## Korea (Mar 31, 2022)

gamma said:


> There are more incels on Reddit than here, not a good argument


Reddit's userbase is mostly white.


----------



## xefo (Mar 31, 2022)

Korea said:


> Reddit's userbase is mostly white.





xefo said:


> you be the kind of nigga that doesn't understand convex combinations





Korea said:


> Actually No.


----------



## germanlooks (Mar 31, 2022)

Korea said:


> So you're saying a 6.25 ethnic is being mogged by a 5 PSL icelandic?
> 
> Leave your basement.


If the ethnic is curry or ricecel and doesn’t have colored eyes he most likely gets appeal mogged by the 5PSL white guy tbh.
If it’s was just an average white guy I am not 100% sure and would need pics to compare


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Mar 31, 2022)

Idc about mogging. I care about slaying. Women will sleep with whatever attractive guy they can get.


----------



## Deleted member 15577 (Mar 31, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> Cope hot slavic ukrainian, polish bitches love vaynakh
> 
> @SMESH


Nastya and Katya can’t stay away from Vaynakh bad boys


----------



## Korea (Mar 31, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> If the ethnic is curry or ricecel and doesn’t have colored eyes he most likely gets appeal mogged by the 5PSL white guy tbh.


Colored eyes aren't that strong tbh. Comparing a 6.25 to 5 PSL face basically makes no sense.

It's a borderline chadlite vs a mid tier chad.

Even assuming they both have "average" eye areas.

The eye color halo isn't going to save him from 1.25 PSL points of mogging.


germanlooks said:


> If it’s was just an average white guy I am not 100% sure and would need pics to compare


Yea.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Mar 31, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> The pretty boy blonde blue eyed hunter eyes forward grown white boy phenotype will always naturally mog, and there’s nothing you can do about it bitch.


unless you’re playboi carti


----------



## germanlooks (Mar 31, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> unless you’re playboi carti
> 
> View attachment 1615350


Status.
And O pry looks too Ken doll like on this pic


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Mar 31, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Status.
> And O pry looks too Ken doll like on this pic


Opry is a chadlite. This wouldn’t happen to a true chad.


----------



## Deleted member 14984 (Mar 31, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> It doesn’t matter if you are 6’3, or deezed and shredded, or dark triad, or higher status, or higher PSL then a white boy
> 
> The pretty boy blonde blue eyed hunter eyes forward grown white boy phenotype will always naturally mog, and there’s nothing you can do about it bitch.
> 
> ...


White phenotype yes, blue or green eyes yes. But blonde hair on men aren’t that good. Dark hair, dark brows, tan and light eyes are mogging


----------



## Korea (Mar 31, 2022)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> You are forgetting the inherent social status of being white.


No I'm not.


ht-normie-ascending said:


> If you are a white chadlite, other high status people (who are predominantly white) will want something to do with you.
> 
> If you are a chaddam the high status whites usually view you as a threat.


And what does this have to do with facial aesthetics?


----------



## Deleted member 14984 (Mar 31, 2022)

Leornardo Di Caprio is not a „nordic“ he is more like an alpinid. Women dont care about blonde hair on guys, except Chink Noodles. Nordic types look like these:


----------



## gamma (Mar 31, 2022)

torukcel said:


> Leornardo Di Caprio is not a „nordic“ he is more like an alpinid


No he's baltid


----------



## Deleted member 14984 (Mar 31, 2022)

gamma said:


> No he's baltid


Yeah, somewhere between. But not Nordic. I live in Germany. And no woman cares about blond hair. Only Chink foids. Because it‘s rare in Asia. Funny how Murricans discuss about nordics while being a mixture of several White people.


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Mar 31, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> I don’t mean any white guy, I mean blond hunter eyed pretty boy white guys like Leonardo Dicaprio
> 
> Sure Salludon mogs DiCaprio by over a full PSL point and height mogs by 2 inches, but in terms of appeal DiCaprio mogs to oblivion just because he’s white
> 
> How can an ethnic chad be enough to mog a Nordic pretty boy like DiCaprio @Korea ?


Leonardo has more appeal to western societies, obviously because the west is white.

But in the middleeast/Asia salludon has more appeal to the average woman


----------



## Korea (Mar 31, 2022)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> We are discussing aesthetics in the context of sex appeal…


All of your sex appeal comes from your face. Maybe like 5% body.

You can rise the argument that whites on avg are better looking, but it still wouldn't prove your point tbh.

A higher psl face will always mog a low psl face.


ht-normie-ascending said:


> status and being perceived as social is a part of sex appeal


This can easily turn into a high vs. low trust face.


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Mar 31, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> If the ethnic is curry or ricecel and doesn’t have colored eyes he most likely gets appeal mogged by the 5PSL white guy tbh.
> If it’s was just an average white guy I am not 100% sure and would need pics to compare


if he looks very ethnic then yes
a pheno like salludon, meeks or a north african - northern arab is mogging to the ground


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Mar 31, 2022)

n0rthface said:


> Leonardo has more appeal to western societies, obviously because the west is white.
> 
> But in the middleeast/Asia salludon has more appeal to the average woman


DiCaprio would have more appeal in ME/Asia
white worshipping

Salludon would appealmog DiCaprio in the west if it weren't for the insane status difference


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Mar 31, 2022)

Korea said:


> All of your sex appeal comes from your face. Maybe like 5% body.


raw sex appeal comes alot from height, frame and body 
an attractive face isn't always one with high sex appeal


Korea said:


> You can rise the argument that whites on avg are better looking, but it still wouldn't prove your point tbh.
> 
> A higher psl face will always mog a low psl face.


irl appeal isnt just face rating


----------



## germanlooks (Mar 31, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> if he looks very ethnic then yes
> a pheno like salludon, meeks or a north african - northern arab is mogging to the ground


Salludon gets mogged by a blue eyed HTN with good hair


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Mar 31, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> DiCaprio would have more appeal in ME/Asia
> white worshipping
> 
> Salludon would appealmog DiCaprio in the west if it weren't for the insane status difference


No. Just no. 

Salludon does not appeal mog young dicapiro in the west.


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Mar 31, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Salludon gets mogged by a blue eyed HTN with good hair


no 
tinder experiments say otherwise


----------



## Korea (Mar 31, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Salludon gets mogged by a blue eyed HTN with good hair


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Mar 31, 2022)

n0rthface said:


> No. Just no.
> 
> Salludon does not appeal mog young dicapiro in the west.


yeah that was wrong


----------



## stevielake (Mar 31, 2022)

n0rthface said:


> No. Just no.
> 
> Salludon does not appeal mog young dicapiro in the west.





LooksOrDeath said:


> DiCaprio would have more appeal in ME/Asia
> white worshipping
> 
> Salludon would appealmog DiCaprio in the west if it weren't for the insane status difference


Young DiCaprio also had JB appeal that Salludon doesn't have.


----------



## TeenAscender (Mar 31, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Salludon gets mogged by a blue eyed HTN with good hair


Who mogs between a HTN tall gymmaxxed blonde guy like Ryan Dengler?




Or Salludon?


----------



## germanlooks (Mar 31, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> Who mogs between a HTN tall gymmaxxed blonde guy like Ryan Dengler?
> View attachment 1615490
> 
> Or Salludon?


The white guy mogs


----------



## Landorus (Mar 31, 2022)

Korea said:


> This forum survey brooo .
> 
> And also, pretty much all blackpill or incel YT channels are white or curry.
> 
> There's only that one black HTN blackpill YT channel I know.


avg white is wealthier than avg non-white tho, maybe that's why there're more white channels. They got more time to waste around in the net unlike the avg black


----------



## Korea (Mar 31, 2022)

Landorus said:


> avg white is wealthier than avg non-white tho, maybe that's why there're more white channels. They got more time to waste around in the net unlike the avg black


Cope of the century .

They aren't making vids cuz "more time to waste".

If anything, unemployed people have all the time in the world.


----------



## Landorus (Mar 31, 2022)

Korea said:


> Cope of the century .
> 
> They aren't making vids cuz "more time to waste".
> 
> If anything, unemployed people have all the time in the world.


still, I don't understand why there that many white incels if they're on avg more good looking. There should be more curries and asians in incel spaces and much less whites idk


----------



## Korea (Mar 31, 2022)

Landorus said:


> still, I don't understand why there that many white incels if they're on avg more good looking. There should be more curries and asians and much less whites idk


Well, that's because the average curry and asian is _subhuman._

Looking better than them is no accomplishment.


----------



## TeenAscender (Mar 31, 2022)

Korea said:


> Well, that's because the average curry and asian is _subhuman._
> 
> Looking better than them is no accomplishment.


I agree but how’s does that explain the disproportionately large amount of white users


----------



## xefo (Mar 31, 2022)

@UniqueFemManNiche


----------



## Mewton (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## STEVE GAMING (Oct 14, 2022)

You need to have white features to be high PSL in the first place


----------



## Kooshin (Oct 14, 2022)

Chad me mogs any white guy


----------



## PIayer (Oct 14, 2022)

I mog white cucks on a daily basis


----------



## Deleted member 19576 (Oct 14, 2022)

Deleted member 17829 said:


> Because he's half white and passes as white. And he was only popular among little girls


Muh half passing... According to your logic... That would mean he would be the shittiest looking from the boy group because he is half ethnic. In reality he was the best looking.


----------



## ItsOVERBuddyBoyos (Oct 14, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> It doesn’t matter if you are 6’3, or deezed and shredded, or dark triad, or higher status, or *higher PSL* then a white boy





Korea said:


> Colored eyes aren't that strong tbh. Comparing a 6.25 to 5 PSL face basically makes no sense.
> 
> It's a borderline chadlite vs a mid tier chad.
> 
> ...



As a south asian dude with pretty dark skin white guys 1PSL point below me definately don't get more attention. 

You just have to think it through, if you go to a party theres going to be mostly white normie dudes 4-5PSL there. 

Girls will only really be checking for 5+PSL guys, so yeah if there was a similar PSL white guy he'd appealmog me but for the all the other non htn+ white guys, they will still be invisible. No one cares about your blue eyes if you're not already hot in the first place.


----------



## Mogpogs (Oct 14, 2022)

I know


----------



## Esteban1997 (Oct 14, 2022)

I'm russian I don't give a shit


----------



## gsizzle (Oct 14, 2022)

Deleted member 18032 said:


> Then why did Zayn become the most popular among guys that are very GL even by white standards btw (at least in their prime)


Harry is much more popular than Zayn and Zayn looks way better.


----------



## NeedToSucceed (Oct 18, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> but in terms of appeal DiCaprio mogs to oblivion just because he’s white


No nigga its cuz hes rich and famous

you can find 5 18 year old dicaprios just by walking around a canadian mall for a few minutes


if salludon and 18 year old dicaprio were standing next to eachother, only jbs would choose dicaprio lmao. Any normal woman would easy see how badly salludon mogs


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Oct 18, 2022)

gsizzle said:


> Harry is much more popular than Zayn and Zayn looks way better.


BTS mogs in every capacity possible


----------



## Chinacurry (Oct 18, 2022)

Don't agree with this. 

It's prob true with ethnic / noodle girls cos of self hate/ being colonised/ having mothers telling them how bad their own men are, but defo doesn't hold true in the west.

Someone like salludon or Roshan or reigns will have far more appeal in the west than a white pretty boy wirh blue eyes


----------



## Chinacurry (Oct 18, 2022)

gsizzle said:


> Harry is much more popular than Zayn and Zayn looks way better.


Zayn was more popular in terms of who was seen as the hot one.

Harry as a solo artist is more popular cos zayn is crazy, has mental issues, and ethnic aggression issues. Harry is super NT and does NT zoomer shit and has friendly style.

Plus Harry is 6'2", zayn is 5'10" and anorexic


----------



## TheHandcel (Oct 18, 2022)

Chinko Lachowxi mogs


----------



## Chinacurry (Oct 18, 2022)

ItsOVERBuddyBoyos said:


> As a south asian dude with pretty dark skin white guys 1PSL point below me definately don't get more attention.
> 
> You just have to think it through, if you go to a party theres going to be mostly white normie dudes 4-5PSL there.
> 
> Girls will only really be checking for 5+PSL guys, so yeah if there was a similar PSL white guy he'd appealmog me but for the all the other non htn+ white guys, they will still be invisible. No one cares about your blue eyes if you're not already hot in the first place.


arent u team lightskin?


----------



## Makeyousit (Oct 18, 2022)

Korea said:


> 6.25 PSL+ it doesn't matter if you're dark as sin. You're now mogging 99.99% of the human race.
> 
> A 6.25 PSL+ ethnic is so rare, that his appeal would likely be high than a white 6 PSL.
> 
> Just my take.


curry detected


----------



## gsizzle (Oct 18, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Zayn was more popular in terms of who was seen as the hot one.
> 
> Harry as a solo artist is more popular cos zayn is crazy, has mental issues, and ethnic aggression issues. Harry is super NT and does NT zoomer shit and has friendly style.
> 
> Plus Harry is 6'2", zayn is 5'10" and anorexic


Harry has so many more girls thirsting over him. Also those heights are way off Harry is 5’10 Zayn is 5’8.


----------



## gsizzle (Oct 18, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> BTS mogs in every capacity possible



1D hasn’t been together in like 7 years…


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Oct 18, 2022)

gsizzle said:


> 1D hasn’t been together in like 7 years…


And they never reached even half of the global popularity of the gook boys


----------



## Detona (Oct 18, 2022)

eyebagcel said:


> it’s cuz of the status of being white, the idea of white privilidge, and being labeled as colonizers. non-whites need to stop pushing the narrative for the last 2




Cope. This is the ultimate bluepill.


----------



## Detona (Oct 18, 2022)

torukcel said:


> Yeah, somewhere between. But not Nordic. I live in Germany. And no woman cares about blond hair. Only Chink foids. Because it‘s rare in Asia. Funny how Murricans discuss about nordics while being a mixture of several White people.




Cope. Blond men mog in tha west and sell the most sperm. Also Asian women are the most desired in the world.


----------



## 2d v2 (Oct 18, 2022)

Detona said:


> Cope. Blond men mog in tha west and sell the most sperm. Also Asian women are the most desired in the world.


how do u know they have the most sperm? not denying it but is there a study?

oh nvm you wrote sell. yeah thats obvious


----------



## ItsOVERBuddyBoyos (Oct 18, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> arent u team lightskin?



Nah bro, i'm for sure one of the darkest person i've met of my own ethnicity. 

Bear in mind i'm from one of the fairest non pashtun south asian groups 
I got plenty of white passing cousins.


----------



## Esteban1997 (Oct 18, 2022)

Suck My cock


----------

